# Anyone know of a good Oval shaped honing rod?



## Hermes7792 (Dec 4, 2011)

Title pretty much sums it up.

Searching for a flat/oval sharpening steel. Don't really want ceramic. Wooden handles are a plus, also cheaper is better :happymug:

Thanks!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 4, 2011)

Why do you want one? What knives is it for?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

F Dick multi cut


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

F. Dick makes some nice rods. I have the smooth Dick Polish which is oval-shaped but I woudn't call it a "sharpening" rod.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Dec 5, 2011)

Red handled F.Dick sapphire is the best IMHO, I have one I keep at work and one at home.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 5, 2011)

tk59 said:


> F. Dick makes some nice rods.
> I have the smooth Dick Polish
> which is oval-shaped but I woudn't call it a rod.



Nice...


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 6, 2011)

I also just bought the same "Dick Polish" hone that TK mentioned. None of the F.Dick rods are cheap, but the quality is really outstanding. Hand American makes a smooth steel hone with a wood handle that's about 1/2 the price, but it's not oval. 

What knives will you be using it on? Some j-knives and powered super steel blades are as hard or harder than a steel hone. Do you want somethings perfectly smooth / polished just for alignment or do you want something textured?


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> F Dick multi cut


Been looking at this monster for quite a while. What's you experience?


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 6, 2011)

Umm currently an assortment of shuns...

But when they get here, A few knives from del.

O1
AEB-L
1095-15n20 Damascus

Would just like to realign the edge when I feel it getting messed up.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 6, 2011)

tk59 said:


> F. Dick makes some nice rods. I have the smooth Dick Polish which is oval-shaped but I woudn't call it a "sharpening" rod.





Chef Niloc said:


> Nice...



Yeah, that one was served up, just waiting for someone to crank it out of the park. 

k.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 6, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> Some j-knives and powered super steel blades are as hard or harder than a steel hone. Do you want somethings perfectly smooth / polished just for alignment or do you want something textured?



This doesn't really matter much as it is really mass that realigns the edge more than surface hardness of the hone.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sarge said:


> This doesn't really matter much as it is really mass that realigns the edge more than surface hardness of the hone.



I wouldn't think so either/originaly made the same assumption, but I feel much more of a difference between my glass and steel hone on my ultra hard blades than i do on the softer ones (meaning that the steel doesn't work as well on hard blades).
Also, a chipped or slightly damaged hard blade has the potential to scratch a softer hone.... not that you should be honing a chipped blade, or using that much pressure... but these things happen.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the multi-cut and used it for years. Really liked it. Jon B. talked me out of using it and to use a ceramic rod instead. Really I can't tell a difference, but that is probably a user issue.

-AJ


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

If you really liked it why change? Does not make sense!


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

Because I keep hearing over and over that that type of steel promotes chipping. I thought switching minimized my risk.

-AJ


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

I see, did you experience this yourself?


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope.

-AJ


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

Because you didn't try or?


----------



## obtuse (Dec 6, 2011)

what knives were you using the multicut on?


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

Like I said, I never had a problem with chipping with steeling with the multi-cut. Knives were a Ittosai 165mm Layered Stain-resistant Santoku, Nenohi 150mm G-Type Petty, Lamson-Sharp 8" Silver Chef, Sabatier T-I ****Elephant 9" Nogent and a Ashi 270mm gyuto. So a range of hardnesses. But, I didn't want to risk chipping as my knives got more expensive, so I switched to the ceramic rod.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

And it wasn't just Jon. I had read the same thing in many other places on the internet. Also was recommended to avoid it by some guy who goes by Boar d Laze? he seemed knowledgeable.

-AJ


----------



## tk59 (Dec 7, 2011)

My old Henckels steel would definitely chew up an edge on any blade. I've since gone to a glass rod that words great, as does the MAC rod. I have not tried the multi-cut.


----------

